# Got Chaga



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Found these while cleaning out my truck behind the seat. From bear season!!lol


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Chaga tincture water then alcohol. 4 week soak for both.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I found some chaga about 30 ft in a black birch tree any suggestions on how to harvest it. A ladder and cutting the tree down is not an option. I thought about my climbing tree stand but the tree forks at about 10 ft.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

Some climbing sticks could get you closer, then maybe a pole saw. Just make sure you use your FAS assuming you have one for your climber?


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I will try to see if I can find some to see if they will work. I am not too steady when I get above 20 ft . I sure would like to harvest it, it is the first I have found and would like to try the tea.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've used a pole saw before. Three sticks conduit with couplings. Just matters how bad you want it!!


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a pole saw on an 8 ft pole I tried it with some 3/4 schedule 40 plastic pipe but that wasn't sturdy enough that high. Are you talking about metal conduit.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

The tree is going to die isn't it. My nephew works for ppl and has a climbing outfit, but the landowner will not let him use his spike leggings on the tree.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

(medal conduit) EMT conduit 3/4 inch works great. Works for oyster mushrooms also.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

trahn008 said:


> (medal conduit) EMT conduit 3/4 inch works great. Works for oyster mushrooms also.


Thanks, I will try to get some. I haven't tried to find oysters yet. Morels and chanterelles are the only types I have harvested to this point. I did take an old lions mane off a beech tree in feb. I am just starting to hunt for more types. Morels were the only ones I hunted until last year when I found a large patch of chanterelles and ask a friend if they were edible. Well he got me interested in other types that were edible and easy to identify. But he wasn't much help on location or timing. So over the winter I found this forum and went back in the archives and really learned a lot about timing and habitat. I thought I knew everything I needed to know about morels from hunting for over 50 years but I have really learned a lot more from this forum.Now I am really anxious to get out and try it out.


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Big difference between hunting and picking!! When you have timing and habitat down your PICKING!! Happy Picking!!


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Some advise when you harvest that chaga. Knock the black off and cube it up as soon as you harvest. If you let it sit around it will dry up and be very hard to cut up. A good sharp knife with a good spine does the job.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

trahn008 said:


> Some advise when you harvest that chaga. Knock the black off and cube it up as soon as you harvest. If you let it sit around it will dry up and be very hard to cut up. A good sharp knife with a good spine does the job.


Thanks, if I can't get it down will it spread to other trees in the area.


----------

